# Mug printing problems!!!



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi All.

I'm new to these forums but have been reading through alot of posts for general information.

I'm having some issues with dye sublimation and printing onto some mugs. I'm printing the image onto the paper specified below, heating the mug press to 180-200 Degrees for 400 seconds, the image isn't transferring at all, all that happens is the paper goes slightly brown/yellow crispy colour... I can't understand where I'm going wrong?

I brought the following equipment:

Mugs: European RN Coated Sublimation Mugs
Paper: Xpres Economy Sublimation Paper
Printer: Epson SX130, converted ink cartridges (using eBay item number: 270881936006) - I saw this printer from a google search had been used to print onto sublimation paper, using these inks just fine, then press onto a mug...
Mug Press: eBay item number: 180789157477

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

You have a small mix up.
Try 400 degrees for180 seconds.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

180C is too cool. 200C should be OK. Maybe you are printing on the wrong side of the paper?

He is talking Centigrade I think Dave.

-James


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, I looked at 270881936006 (eBay UK). Those appear to be DYE inks NOT dye sublimation inks. There is a world of differance.

-James


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Jemmyell... What could we use the Dye Ink for now?

Im going to try get hold of some Dye Sublimation Ink.. could I drain the cartridges and replace the ink with the correct stuff?

I was talking in Degree's btw.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately you have bought the wrong types of ink. 
You need to find "Sublimation ink",and clean out your system of the old ink before putting the new inks in.


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, where would you recommend buying sublimation inks from?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Starfront said:


> Jemmyell... What could we use the Dye Ink for now?
> 
> Im going to try get hold of some Dye Sublimation Ink.. could I drain the cartridges and replace the ink with the correct stuff?
> 
> ...


Unless you have another epson printer you can't use the dye ink at all. BUT since you said you saw this combo used for dye sub somebody on ebay MAY just be sawgrass dodging. Try 400 degrees F before doing anything else. As SkDave said you have the times and temperatures backwards if you are using farenheit. Since you seem to be UK based I assumed you were working in centigrade.

-James


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

So just to confirm I could clean out my CIS cartridges, replace the dye ink with sublimation ink and still use my current setup?

The temps are correct after double checking so it's 100% the inks.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Sublimation inks are not like 'normal' inks.
When they are heated, the microscopic solid ink crystals in the liquid evaporate straight into a gas without going through a liquid stage themselves (this is what sublimate/sublimation means)

This is why to print you use a heat press, as the inks need to be heated for them to transfer/work
Normal ink when put in a heat press will just get hot and dry out

The ink sublimating is only half of the magic though! When polymers (like polyester fabric, or the polymer coating on mugs) are heated tiny 'pores' open up.

So if you mix two items together along with heat and pressure, the ink gas evaporates into the pores of the polymer, and then the polymer cools and the pores close up, the ink re-solidifies, but is then trapped within the polymer itself, rather than conventionally printed on the surface.

Hope that makes sense.

So, flush out your CISS and refill it with sublimation inks, and then you can start to play.

Once you have your sublimation inks loaded, run a head clean and print some pages of colour to make sure the old ink has gone, and you are using just the new sublimation inks.


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Does the type of printer make a massive difference? Which are the best ones?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

You need a printer which doesn't use heat as part of its mechanism, as otherwise the inks will sublimate in your printer and not in your heat press, and probably ruin the printer.
Epson's inkjet printers work well for this, and you will find a lot of accessories available for converting them for sublimation work, like CISS and refillable cartridges.
Ricoh also have Gelsprinter printers which Sawgrass make cartidges for.


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Well I'm going to have to wait on a new printer, however I got a epson sx130 - a quick google search shows people selling CISS packages for them so i guess they will be ok for sublimation inks...

Link: Epson SX130 CISS


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Starfront said:


> Well I'm going to have to wait on a new printer, however I got a epson sx130 - a quick google search shows people selling CISS packages for them so i guess they will be ok for sublimation inks...
> 
> Link: Epson SX130 CISS


That model is 4 color which is preferred for sublimation. Wherever you get your sublimation inks make sure you get a ICC profile (for sublimation) and setup instructions. 

Do some more research on suppliers in your area (or at least in your country) for your ink brand, ink delivery options, ... CIS or refillable carts.

Find out first what are your support options before you buy anything.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Definitely do research into the inks, and where you can get them, and what people think of them etc. But don't necessarily limit yourself by country if you can import for less expense. Also, don't let the non availability put you off buying ink - getting an ICC made for your set-up will give you great results, and will be minimal cost that you only need done once.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

pisquee said:


> Definitely do research into the inks, and where you can get them, and what people think of them etc. But don't necessarily limit yourself by country if you can import for less expense. Also, don't let the non availability put you off buying ink - getting an ICC made for your set-up will give you great results, and will be minimal cost that you only need done once.


I agree, know all your options. Keep in mind shipping costs can easily exceed the inks savings, or even the inks purchase price, depending on the volume that you buy. Also, if you buy liters to get the better price you may end up with expired inks if you are not printing enough.

If you are only doing mugs and small items then the ink usage and cost is less of a factor, if you do tshirts and mousepads or other large substrates ink costs and volume usage do matter.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Starfront
Maybe it is time you read, watch , and Listen about dye sub, before you spend your hard earned money.
This link will help. You will find everything you need to Buy the equipment and make money with Dye Sublimation.

Webinars


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

skdave said:


> Starfront
> Maybe it is time you read, watch , and Listen about dye sub, before you spend your hard earned money.
> This link will help. You will find everything you need to Buy the equipment and make money with Dye Sublimation.
> 
> Webinars


Some other articles here as well, since the original poster was using the wrong type of inks originally, best to start at "square one".

Getting Started In Dye Sublimation

DyeSub.org Articles and Reviews


----------



## Starfront (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for all your help everyone. 

I'm going to read up on those links right now..


----------



## Sakaar (Jun 3, 2017)

red dots on the white space and moreover the print is very red in color.. help please


----------

